# Old explosives store, Fenwick Pit, Tyne and Wear. 2007.



## Sabtr (May 1, 2008)

Here are some photos of an old explosives store which held charges for Fenwick Pit, Tyne and Wear. The store is actually half a mile away from the pit complex and little noticed. Nearly all the metal fittings have been removed but evidence of an old lightning conductor can just be made out in places. It is of brick and concrete construction and utilises underground tunnel reinforcements in its strengthening. The whole store is also coated in a layer of bitumen to help waterproof it.


----------



## BigLoada (May 1, 2008)

You told me about this one. Still haven't seen it yet and its only 10 minutes walk from my house.


----------



## Neosea (May 1, 2008)

That's a cool find, Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2008)

Not seen anything like that before. Neat! Cheers for that.


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 3, 2008)

just goes to show what you can find when you know what you are looking for!! i would have walked straight past that........

nice one!!!


----------

